# Breeding feeder crickets



## Mystymantis (Jun 15, 2018)

So I finally might start breeding my own feeder crickets. What is a good setup and such for feeder crickets?

Compared to roaches are crickets harder to breed? how long does it take for them to breed, the nymphs to hatch, and the nymphs to grow to adults?

What are some setups people use for feeder crickets?


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 28, 2018)

I just saw this, and I have no experience breeding crickets but I knew that I had seen a great post with pictures of a setup before, and managed to find it, deceivingly in a thread called "Roaches". ?



and



(The two posts are consecutive in the same topic)

I know it's late but hopefully it helps at least a little!


----------

